
Qualcomm Now Sampling Next-Gen 7nm Snapdragon SoC For 2019 Android Smartphones - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/qualcomm-samples-7nm-next-gen-snapdragon-soc
======
dougmwne
Several people are about to remind us that node measures are just marketing.
Having got that out of the way, is Intel behind or still ahead? I understand
their 14nm process has been improving over the years, but with the Intel 10nm
so long delayed, have other fabs taken the lead with their 7nm processes?

~~~
bryanlarsen
All that can really be said is that Intel is no longer substantially ahead.

It's really hard to compare processes, but Intel 10nm and TSMC 7nm are roughly
comparable, with _perhaps_ a _very_ slight edge to TSMC 7nm. OTOH, Intel 10nm
is shipping in low volume but TSMC is still sampling.

------
retSava
I'm no expert on this with nodes etc, and I know it's really hard stuff, but
is Intel dropping the ball here? Considering they apparently have trouble
getting 10nm to work reliably?

~~~
floatboth
Yes. "Cannon Lake was initially expected to be released in 2016" but so far
all we have is low-power "U" laptop CPUs in very limited quantities.

